# Are jaffa cakes a cheat meal?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

My mate is on a keto diet and on a Sunday has a cheat meal.

He said last Sunday instead of a cheat meal he ate a yard of jaffa cakes. That is 60 of them , is this ok for a cheat or are jaffa cakes `clean foods`? They are low in fat so must be ok on a diet?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

theres still about 8.5 grams of carbs per cake isnt there so times that by 60 id say its more than enough to class as a cheat meal and use as a carb up


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

No, jaffa cakes could never be bad in any way shape or form... for any aspiring bb'er they should form your staple diet, and they go with anything.... jaffa cakes with chicken, jaffa cakes with potatoes, jaffa cakes with green beans, hell you can even have jaffa cakes with nandos sauce....

Away to Tesco to buy jaffa cakes, I've started to salivate


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I'd say 500 grams of carbs from jaffa cakes is a damn fine idea for a keto carb up:thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hob Nobs are better...

*runs and takes cover*


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not sure he is ready for jaffa cakes.

please post his full cake history.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Hob Nobs are better...
> 
> *runs and takes cover*


I disagree.... if your gonna partake in hobnobbery it has to be chocolate hobnobs.... the SAS of biscuits....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

massivemonster you should know better than to make a thread like this,everyone knows that jaffa cakes are akin to IGF,i think you need to go and shoot another 1500mg of sust and have a long think to yourself....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

There addictive as fark. Once you start it hard to stop lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The trouble with Jaffa cakes is...

erm...

err...

There's nothing I can think of - eat away


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

god i LOVE jaffa cakes

not keen on the funny blackcurrant and lime ones tho


----------

